# batterie macbook HS



## Kortexrom (5 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai un macbook depuis 4 mois, et la batterie ne charge plus, comme si elle n'était pas présente. l'indicateur de charge sur la batterie ne s'allume plus, enfin super bizarre quand même, pensez vous qu'il y ais un moyen de faire un reset SMC ou un truc pour que cela reinitialise la batterie ou la prise en charge de la batterie ? 

ou lancer un sheck total de la machine ? 

Merci de vos réponce, et bonne soirée


----------



## Kortexrom (5 Décembre 2006)

et voici ce qu'il m'indique dans a propos de votre mac 

Réglages dalimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du moniteur (minutes) :	10
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d'activité du moniteur (minutes) :	2
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Informations de la batterie :

  Batterie installée :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non



comme si la batterie était pas pas la .... Mmmmm Mmmmm bizarre bizarre  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux tenter le reset SMC mais si toujours rien, je te conseille de voir avec le SAV...


----------



## Kortexrom (5 Décembre 2006)

ben hier j'ai fait une reset ( enfoncer le bouton power 5 seconde ) un gros BIIIIIIPPP et toujours rien, sinon une autre procédure disais de tout virer, cable + batterie, et enfoncer le boutons power 5 secondes, mais toujours rien....


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Arf, ben je dirais SAV alors


----------



## Kortexrom (6 Décembre 2006)

bah

merci bien ! 

j'avais aller voir au SAV , bon je l'ai acheter a la Fnac ... donc normelement la garantie dois fonctionner .... 

va falloir que j'efface deux trois truc de mon disque dur   F'chier


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Perso je te conseille de traiter directement avec un centre agr&#233;&#233; Apple... c'est plus rapide


----------



## pim (7 Décembre 2006)

Tu as bien regard&#233; si ce n'&#233;tait pas un simple faux contact au niveau de la connection de la batterie ? Essaye de l'&#244;ter et de la remettre plusieurs fois en place.

Le SAV ne te proposera rien d'autre que d'acheter une nouvelle batterie &#224; 150 &#8364;, en te disant que la batterie d'origine n'est pas sous garantie car c'est une pi&#232;ce d'usure. En tout cas moi c'est ce que la Fnac de Angers m'avait dit quand j'avais eut le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi il y a 3 ans avec mon iBook. Et j'avais allong&#233; les euros ! Mais je suis quasi s&#251;r de m'&#234;tre fait roul&#233;, car ce sont des bandits dans cette Fnac l&#224;.

Depuis j'ai appris par un copain informaticien que les batteries pouvaient tomber en "d&#233;charge profonde", une d&#233;charge tellement basse que la batterie n'arrive plus &#224; se charger, et on obtient une sinistre croix sur la petite pile dans la barre des menus. Le copain m'a dit qu'il faut dans ce cas l&#224; branch&#233; l'adaptateur secteur, allumer l'ordinateur, attendre l'obtention de la croix, &#233;teindre l'ordinateur, d&#233;brancher, rebrancher et recommencer, autant de fois n&#233;cessaires pour qu'&#224; chaque fois la batterie prenne quelques forces, jusqu'&#224; finalement &#234;tre assez forte pour supporter d'&#234;tre test&#233;e !

Si tu peux, essaye de trouver autour de toi un autre utilisateur de MacBook, de fa&#231;on &#224; faire des tests "crois&#233;s" : qu'est-ce qu'il se passe quand je te passe ma batterie, quand tu me passes ton chargeur, etc.


----------



## EcoFlex (8 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Perso je te conseille de traiter directement avec un centre agréé Apple... c'est plus rapide


 
Ca ne pose pas de probleme de traiter directement avec apple meme si on achete chez la fnouc  

Par contre pas cool de faire payer une batterie neuve pour un appareil age de 4 mois 

Ca devrait etre considere plus comme un dysfonctionnement qu une usure


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour la garantie, manquerait plus que ca, c'est eux qui ont construit ton hardware, pas la Fnouc


----------



## black_hat (8 Décembre 2006)

il m'est arrivé la meme chose. 
batterie plus reconnue apres à peine plus d'1 mois d'utilisation. du coup apple center pour échange. j'attends toujours (y parait que y'a rupture de stock chez apple). mais j'ai qd meme recupéré mon macbook. 
j'ai rien payé pour le moment. normalement je ne payerai rien. 
c'est quand meme ce qu'on peut appeller un défaut de fabrication, je pense. la garantie fonctionne donc.


----------



## vinsan (14 Décembre 2006)

Idem!
Macbook acheté en juillet, batterie non reconnue depuis 1 semaine.
L'apple store de Strasbourg m'annonce aujourd'hui une rupture de stock sur batterie noire. Livraison probable courant janvier....Merci apple.
Par contre, à priori ok pour remplacement sous garantie.


----------



## miz_ici (14 Décembre 2006)

Noooooon! pareil Macbook pro, batterie barrée . je vient de parler avec l' aplecare, ils m'ont dis qu'ils menvoyais une batterie neuve. Va faloir attendre  Etrange ce probleme non ? ca fait EXACTEMENT PILE POIL 1 mois que j'ai ce macbookpro, et paf, plus de batterie du jour au lendemain !


----------



## pim (14 Décembre 2006)

Avec les rappels de batteries massifs sur les PowerBooks, il est probable que les fabricants de batterie n'arrivent plus trop à assurer une qualité optimale


----------



## miz_ici (15 Décembre 2006)

Recue !!!! Enorme meme pas 24H aprés mon coup de fil j'ai ma nouvelle batterie, je suis sauvé, elle marche nikel !!!! Maintenant il faut que je leur renvoi l'ancienne pour ne pas me faire faire facturer   MERCI APPLE
Je suis heureux, chapeau, rapidité efficacité, si tout les problemes pouvaient se regler comme ca !


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

Quand les pi&#232;ces sont en stock, on peut les recevoir tr&#232;s rapidement  m&#234;me parfois le lendemain tout comme toi, si on ne t&#233;l&#233;phone pas trop tard dans la journ&#233;e &#224; Apple  et &#224; condition d'&#234;tre chez soi pour UPS  (les livraisons peuvent parfois &#234;tre hasardeuses, pas de mot de passage etc - dans ce cas on peut contacter Apple pour avoir le tracking du colis et re-contacter UPS pour convenir d'un rendez-vous )


----------



## simzinho (2 Mars 2011)

De mon coté, j'ai un autre probleme du même type : 
- sous tiger ma batterie a fini sa vie, (X sur l'icone batterie)
- je suis passé entre temps sous snow leopard, (toujours X sur l'icone bien sur)
- j'ai acheter une nouvelle batterie et là mystere : 
a) je ne peux pas demarrer sans l'alimentation...
b) je peux débrancher l'alim une fois démarré et tout fonction seul le voyant vert du cordon reste vert quand je le rebranche, et le X persite dans l'icione de la batterie,
c) rien ne se passe avec le redémarrage SMC
d) coconut battery plante
e) la batterie n'est pas reconnu dans le materiel (bien entendu)
A l'aide ! Merci


----------



## FRACTALE (26 Juillet 2011)

bonjour à toutes et tous

une question ... comment faites vous pour changer la batterie d'un mac book pro, elle n'est pas accessible


----------



## kaos (26 Juillet 2011)

FRACTALE a dit:


> bonjour à toutes et tous
> 
> une question ... comment faites vous pour changer la batterie d'un mac book pro, elle n'est pas accessible




SAV ou boutique agrée MAC


----------



## xsl (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonojur,

Je peux même pas l'allumer mon macbook en le branchant sur secteur même en retirant la baterie. Reste plus que 16 min de batterie. Donc est-ce bien le magsafe ou la carte mère qui mort ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Quand je branche sur secteur, il me marque rien juste il me reste plus que 16 minutes d'autonomie. aucune lumière est allumé.


----------

